# Taxi sir.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Rather than take over another thread.

Agreed! I live about 7 miles from Brighton and have always told my children to get a "proper" taxi. 3 years or so ago my 20 year old daughter with three of her friends got a minicab back home at 4.00am with a pre-agreed fare of £30. When they arrived back home the driver refused to unlock the doors without a further £20! Yes I know the doors must have been unlockable from the inside but rightly my daughter called me somewhat hysterically telling me she was being kidnapped in my own drive! It took me to run down my drive in my shorts to persuade the driver to let them go!


I bet you did not take his number and report him to the local authority.
I should at this point advise anyone that if you have a problem with a taxi, please do NOT complain to the taxi company, complain to the council who issued the licence( plate on the back of the vehicle). more will be done.
Again If you make a regular journey and the driver wants to charge you more, pay him the regular fare and tell him you are complaining to the hackney office.But not if you kept him waiting.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I must have missed the original thread, but totally agree with cabby's sentiments.... Any problems with taxis, get straight on to Taxi Licencing at your local authority. We work joint operations with them fairly regularly and they don't mess around !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A slight aside, but when I was working for the travel company which gave its holidayclients a FREE ride(no hire and reward) from anywhere in England to airport of departure, we did not initiallly have minicab licences but some change in the law persuaded Reigate Council that since our Head Office was in their Borough we had to have licences issued by them for 150 vehicles and 250 drivers - a nice little earner for them.

When we had to do the drivers 'knowledge' test it was a joke because the examiner knew we did not operate in Reigate - I never picked up anyone in the Borough in 7 years, and anyway we had to rely on TomTom as it was impossible to carry street maps of the whole country in 150 vehicles.

What a farce!> And waste of time and money.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really Geoff, as all drivers would have to have had a Police check, or whatever they call them these days.Plus it made sure the vehicles were of road worthy condition, or at least that is the idea.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Did anyone see a post from 'tugboat' accusing me of being a fraud and not a Jet Jockey?

I got e-mail notification with the message but the link to this thread does not show it.

Maybe his lawyer advised him to delete it:wink2:>


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That would maybe a notification of a PRIVATE message to you from him.>>

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Not really Geoff, as all drivers would have to have had a Police check, or whatever they call them these days.Plus it made sure the vehicles were of road worthy condition, or at least that is the idea.
> 
> cabby


I believe the company already did the drivers' checks before we were taken on.

I think they only inspected a few vehicles and I am not sure Reigate had anyone qualified to do assess roadworthiness.. The whole fleet was less than 3 years old and maintained in our own 8-bay workshop every 10,000 miles - at busy times about every 2-3 weeks, as the vehicles were running day and night.

It was money for old rope for the Council.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> That would maybe a notification of a PRIVATE message to you from him.>>
> 
> cabby


No Sir, definitely was reply to thread and the link was to the thread not to PMs.

Strange


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ooooer, mystic happenings going on then. That tuggers is a wizened old skipper, beware.>>


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Ooooer, mystic happenings going on then. That tuggers is a wizened old skipper, beware.>>
> 
> cabby


Trouble is, that since it has disappeared, I cannot quote it in order to give my witty(?) reply - Drats!


----------

